# Wake on lan

## McEnroe

Ich versuche meinen rechner per wake on lan anzuschalten.

Ich habe eine hama karte mit realtek chip ("00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)"). im bios ist WOL als wakeup event aktiviert.

ethtool zeigt das die karte WOL fähig ist ("Supports Wake-on: pumbg"). 

ander karte ist physisch nichts, woran man eine stromversorgung anschließen könnte. 

in meinem local.stop (dass in meinem ) steht: "/usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g".

ich habe zwei windows programme auf einem windows rechner ausprobiert um den betroffen rechner zu starten. kein erfolg.

irgendwelche vorschläge (zb kernel config od. routeroptionen)?

----------

## borsdel

moin, so wie ich das kenne, wird ja nur das atx-board im ausgeschalteten zustand mit 5v versorgt, so dass du es eben auch wieder per taster/softkey einschalten kannst und das board dann erst das netzteil aktiviert.

bei wol ist es ähnlich: auf dem board befindet ein stecker der mittels einem drei/vier-adrigen kabel mit der lan-karte verbunden wird. darüber wird dann das einschalten geregelt, sobald bei der lan-karte das magic-packet ankommt.

mit onboard-karten sollte es auch ohne dieses kabel klappen.

ansonsten sind die rtl8139 alle wol-fähig, allerdings wird aus kostengründen eben auf diesen stecker und kabel verzichtet.

korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich nonsens erzählt habe.

mfg borsdel

----------

## McEnroe

Das schlimme daran ist das es durchaus einleuchtend klingt...

Das heißt, das ich diese Karte nicht mehr zum WOL kriege aber der chip das theoretisch könnte?

----------

## borsdel

japp, genauso hab ich mir das gedacht.

ansonsten lachst du dir einfach mal sowas an http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290071058382

aber vorher fragen, ob kabel wirklich dabei

mfg borsdel

----------

## oscarwild

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> auf dem board befindet ein stecker der mittels einem drei/vier-adrigen kabel mit der lan-karte verbunden wird. darüber wird dann das einschalten geregelt, sobald bei der lan-karte das magic-packet ankommt.

 

Nicht unbedingt:

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN wrote:*   

> however, systems supporting the PCI 2.2 standard coupled with a PCI 2.2 compliant network adapter typically do not require a WOL cable as the required standby power is relayed through the PCI bus. Most modern motherboards with an embedded Ethernet controller also support WOL.

 

Wenn Karte/Mainboard nicht dem PCI2.2-Standard entsprechen, kannst Du ggf. nachsehen, ob auf der Karte der Steckanschluss im Layout vorgesehen, aber nicht bestückt ist, und dort ggf. einen Pfostenstecker VORSICHTIG anlöten.

----------

## McEnroe

Wie erfahre ich ob mein Mainboard dem 2.2 Standard entspricht (ohne das Gehäuse zu öffnen)?

Wie erfahre ich wo ich das WOL Stromkabel anschließe? Das Mainboard ist ewig alt, aus einem Komplettpc und ohne Manual.

Wer stellt eigentlich noch WOL-fähige Netzwerkkarten (von linux möglichst gut unterstützt) her?

----------

## borsdel

dann poste doch einmal, was du für ein board hast.

kommt direkt beim einschalten des rechners

mfg borsdel

----------

## McEnroe

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)

----------

## borsdel

naja, wenn es an der pci2.2 spezifikation hängt, die gab es seit 1999, das board müsste auch aus dieser zeit stammen.

starte doch wirklich mal neu und such die board-bezeichnung raus...

mfg borsdel

----------

## McEnroe

da der betroffene rechner ein server ist kann ich ihn nicht herunterfahren.

aber laut lshw ist das mainboard ein MS-6318. ohne vendor string. außerdem hat es "capabilities: smbios-2.2 dmi-2.2", was möglicherweise für die atx version steht. weis es jemand besser?

aber ich denke es könnte auch an irgendwelchen nicht gesetzten kernel optionen liegen...

----------

## borsdel

so, eben mal bei msi nachgeschaut, version5 des boards hat auf alle fälle pci2.2 im handbuch zu stehen, bei den älteren ist nichts zu finden.

weiterhin bin ich über diese seite gestolpert http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/WAKE_ON_LAN#2.6er_Kernel

und musste erfahren, über less /proc/acpi/wakeup

```
Device  Sleep state     Status

PWRB       4            * enabled

LANC       4            disabled

MODM       4            disabled
```

erfahren, dass wol standardmäßig deaktivert ist.

also vielleicht nochmal den artikel durchlesen...

mfg borsdel

----------

## McEnroe

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> und musste erfahren, über less /proc/acpi/wakeup
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Folgendes Problem: diese Pseudodatei gibt es bei mir nicht.

=> womit ich wieder  bei meinen Kerneloptionen bin....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## borsdel

ich behaupt einfach mal, da es sich um einen server handelt, du weder apm noch acpi verwendest, letzteres ist aber von nöten, allerdings auch bestimmt recht verbugt auf dem board.

mfg borsdel

----------

## Jesterhead

guck mal in der kernelconfig danach:

ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR

Da steht oft 1999-2001 drin, sprich der kernel deaktiviert ACPI bei Bios-Versionen die bis zu dem jeweiligen Jahr das da eingetragen ist ACPI.

----------

## McEnroe

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ich behaupt einfach mal, da es sich um einen server handelt, du weder apm noch acpi verwendest, letzteres ist aber von nöten, allerdings auch bestimmt recht verbugt auf dem board.
> 
> mfg borsdel

 

fast. es handelt sich um einen desktop pc der gerade im servermode läuft (samba, apache, mysql). er hat acpi, welches auch im kernel aktiviert ist. APM ist deaktiviert, da ja eigentlich auch nicht benötigt.

```
#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

```

----------

## Jesterhead

was sagt ein 

grep acpi /var/log/messages

o.ä.

----------

## McEnroe

 *Jesterhead wrote:*   

> was sagt ein 
> 
> grep acpi /var/log/messages
> 
> o.ä.

 

Abolutes Schweigen...

----------

## firefly

und die ausgabe von dmesg?

```
dmesg | grep -i acpi
```

----------

## McEnroe

dmesg ist nichts anderes als das system-syslog seit dem letzten booten...

egal. seit meinem reboot gerade eben zeigen sowohl dmesg als auch syslog-ng folgendes:

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 MSISYS                                ) @ 0x000f6c00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 MSISYS MSI ACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 MSISYS MSI ACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 MSISYS MSI ACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0008 (from 0ca8)

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-40ff claimed by vt82c586 ACPI

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

```

und /proc/acpi/wakeup ist jetzt auch vorhanden...

----------

## McEnroe

Leider funktioniert es danach auch nicht. sebst nach "echo -n PCI0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup" (welches den state richtig auf enabled setzt), fährt der rechner herunter. ich konnte ihn nicht mit den WOL tools aufwecken. wenn man noch bedenkt, das die LED auf router und an der netzwerkkarte erlischt, denke ich das gentoo. die karte doch irgendwie abschaltet...

----------

## firefly

hmm, das abschalten der netzwerkkarte sollte eigentlich durch das aktivieren von wol für die karte verhindert werden.

----------

## moe

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # RC_DOWN_INTERFACE allows you to specify if RC will bring the interface
> 
> # compeletly down when it stops. The default is yes, but there are some
> 
> # instances where you may not want this to happen such as using Wake On LAN.
> ...

 

Siehe auch: de.gentoo-wiki.com

HTH Maurice

----------

## SvenFischer

Mit dem Wiki hat es bei mir endlich auch funktioniert: Nvidia-NIC auf Nforce2.

Das ganze noch in ein script und auf den Desktop gelegt, so startet der andere Rechner und gibt dann mir die begehrten shares frei

----------

## McEnroe

 *moe wrote:*   

>  */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   # RC_DOWN_INTERFACE allows you to specify if RC will bring the interface
> 
> # compeletly down when it stops. The default is yes, but there are some
> 
> # instances where you may not want this to happen such as using Wake On LAN.
> ...

 

Hatte ich gemacht. ich hab auch probeweise den -i parameter aus der /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh entfernt. Keine Änderung.

----------

